# Sticky  Polaris Oil Filter Cross-Reference



## phreebsd

These filters will fit all:
Magnum, xpedition, Trail Boss, Xplorer, Scrambler, Diesel and Sportsman models


These Oil Filters have 20 x 1.5mm threads, 14 psi by-pass valve, anti-drain back valve, 2.3" O.D. gasket 2.5" to 3.5" long. 
If you have the room, I recommend the longer filters.

*Motorcycle Filters.*
AC Delco PF2135 
AMSOil SMF103 
Carquest 85358 
FRAM PH6017A 
Honda 15410-MCJ-000 
K&N KN-204, about $13. Metric nut on end for easy removal. 
NAPA Gold 1358 
Purolator ML16817. Imported, not made by Purolator. 
STP SMO 17 
WIX 51358
WIX PS1358

*Recommended filters. All have superior filtering.* 
About 2.5 inches long. 
Purolator Pure One PL14612, about $6. 
Mobil M1-108, about $12. Made by Champion. 
Bosch 3300, about $6. Made by Champion. 

About 3.25 inches long. 
Purolator Pure One PL14610, about $6. 
Mobil 1 M1-110, about $10. Made by Champion. 
Bosch 3323, about $6. Made By Champion. 
WalMart SuperTech ST7317,about $2. Made by Champion. 

Buy these filters Automobile Filters,about 2.5 inches long. 
AC Delco PF1237 
Baldwin B1400 
Firestone TF2876 
Hastings LF113 
NAPA Gold 1365 
Purolator L14612 
STP S-02876 
WalMart SuperTech ST6607 
WIX 51365



*Automobile Filters*, about 3.25 inches long. 
AC Delco PF-2057 
Auto Pro 2356 
Autopride CF240AP 
Baldwin B1402 
Carquest 85356 
Carquest Red B4620 
Casite CF240 
Castrol 7317 
Champion Labs Ph2867 
Defense Filters Dl7317 
Deutsch D-370 
Federated Filters LF240F
Fram PH6607


*Automobile Filters*, about 3.25 inches long. 
Fram Double Guard DG7317 
Fram PH7317 
Fram Tough Guard TG7317 
Fram Xtra Guard XG7317 
Group 7 V4610 
Group 7 V4620 
Hastings LF240 
Mighty M4612 
Motorcraft Long Life FL-821 
Napa FIL1356 
Napa Gold 1356 
Parts Plus PH2867 
Pennzoil PZ-109 
Penske 7317 
Powerflo SL14610 
Powerflo SL14620 
Pro Gauge PGO-4620 
Pro Tec 164 
Promotive PH4610 
Pronto PO3593A 
Purolator L14610 
Service Champ OF-4622 
Shell SH48 
Shell SH529 
Stp S-02867. 
Valvoline VO50 
Warner PH2867 
Wix 51356 
Wix PS1358 (specific for ATV's)


----------



## xplay

Thanks, I will relay this info to him. Boy, I love this website!!!!!


----------



## phreebsd

thanks!


----------



## harmonsbrute

will those work on all polaris? even rangers?
\


----------



## 850PoPo

I get my Polaris filter from Napa half the price of the PoPo dealer 
I also get my Honda filters from Oreillys again half the price than the Honda brand


----------



## Tealshawn

What kind of oil can you use in a sportsman 570 2014


----------



## Polaris425

I would use whatever weight the book suggests. But you can use any name brand. Should be fine. Castrol, or whatever, or Amsoil, Royal purple if you want to drop the doe. 


Posted via Tapatalk for iPhone5


----------

